# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Nueva web de datos interesantes de REE

## Jonasino

https://www.esios.ree.es/es/analisis

Video explicativo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=gkmE0JpbY8c

----------

F. Lázaro (14-ene-2016),Josito1969 (12-ene-2016),perdiguera (12-ene-2016)

----------

